# Big Hero 6



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd been hearing great things about Big Hero 6, and we were finally able to go see it last night.  It was great!  It was both extremely funny and touching.  The writing is well done, the characters are realistic and visually the setting was beautiful.  It also gets top marks in my book for representation.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh, I really want to see that! (Along with Mockingjay.) When I first saw the trailer a month or two ago, I wasn't really paying attention (because of football), but when they showed the first shot of Hiro I was like, "Hey, wow, that kid looks Japanese!" 

When I found out that he _is_ Japanese, I was excited. It's nice to see some diversity in Disney movies. I also am looking forward to seeing Go Go Tomago and Honey Lemon, the two female supers on the team.


----------



## Addison (Dec 14, 2014)

I am so jealous! Twice my family has been close to a movie theater but neither time did we get farther than the outside posters. I've seen promotional clips and music videos. It looks incredible, and my kid brother has the Baymax Disney Infinity figure on his christmas list, and he doesn't have the game. 

I WILL see that movie before the new year! That and Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 14, 2014)

Took the kids to see BH6 yesterday. We all loved it. Nice story for kids and adults, with nice dashes of humor.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 15, 2014)

It has my recommendation also. I loved the movie. One of my favorite Marvel movies yet actually. Maybe in the top 5. 

To those that haven't seen it, there is an end-credit scene if you want to stay and watch. I thought the end-credit scene was a little silly, but I thought the credits themselves had a gorgeous backdrop so I didn't mind staying.


----------

